# Vacansoleil-DCM team kit 2012



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The DCM-logo seems like less than an afterthought on the new one. I was hoping for Celeste accents.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yawn. A nothing kit. The sleeves look really tight and there's another pair of short shorts.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

poor. what's with the waist-band? they could have at least gone with the barbed-wire daisy chain in honor of johnny hoogeland.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> Yawn. A nothing kit. The sleeves look really tight and there's *another pair of Euro-style shorts*.


FIFY

These are short shorts:









EDIT: image fale

and

Agreed, WTF is up with the waistband? And the armband? An unexciting kit but I'd rather have boring than flat out ugly.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I don't think that is a waistband, but an image of a waistband on the jersey. Look at the zipper. Regardless, it looks crappy.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's the new wide grippers that all garment producers use now. Tight on arms and legs, not so tight on waistcuff. I guess the bands SMS have available just don't quite match the Vacansoleil blue.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I miss the 2010 Vacansoleil jersey. Royal blue and yellow. No white, no DCM logo...much classier.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Didn't they get the memo? They're World Tour now, I have seen some local clubs with kits looking more professional than this. I have no problems with the bib's length though, beats the too long ones in my book, another bad thing left by Lance and his fans...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's just fine. And I'm happy that the kit follows the new style where there's a clear separation between the jersey and short. The onesie, superhero look of the past several years is thankfully heading into the sunset.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Version without wide arm cuffs.










I like that they're using the seam between arms and torso like that. Vacansoleil is a holiday home rental company, and that white area resembles a house.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Agree with above - not interesting, needs more celeste.

Makes the Lotto Kit look good...almost.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Agree with Rob, the 2010 one had some class and interest. This looks like the bib team didn't talk to the jersey team as they slapped the logos down willy-nilly. I'm guessing the house shape came out by accident.

Thanks for the short shorts amendment. I approve of those pictured. The Vacansoleil ones are in no-man's land (or woman's).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)




----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

it looks like they are tucking their jersey into their shorts.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

kbwh said:


>


I've never before checked out a dude's package.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the blondes. The Bianchi is pretty cool too.

The kit? meh... it's just OK. Nothing special for me.


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

aengbretson said:


> FIFY
> 
> These are short shorts:
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. I rather like those shorts, for some reason.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Kit and the bike don't work together - More Celeste on the kit please!


----------

